# Once Popcorn Ceiling is Removed



## Wolfe59 (May 22, 2011)

OK, I figure I can remove the popcorn ceiling in my home, its new so I figure just spray with water and scrape.  Once removed what is the best way to replace the popcorn with a smooth flat ceiling.  Are there different methods?  What are my options.
Thanks,


----------



## joecaption (May 22, 2011)

Be carefull when removing it and just sand it with a sanding pole and a sanding pad with med. grit sanding cloth. It's all sold in the drywall area in any box store.


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 23, 2011)

Before you remove the ceiling you should consider covering it. There are foam ceiling tiles available that you can glue up right over popcorn ceilings. They look amazing and are really affordable. It is also much less work then taking down the whole ceiling.


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2011)

I've done it with a little water and scraper, works ok.I also attached scraper to dustpan to contain the mess. The ceiling is the hardest to get a nice finish because it is so visable and that is why they use the popcorn. Unless you are really good at filling you may need a pro.


----------



## 911handyman (Jun 4, 2011)

You can apply many finishes such as orange peel fine or coarse, knockdown light or heavy, skip trowel, or heavy skip trowel. or just float out the bad areas and go with a smooth finish.


----------

